# For Sale! - 1979 260Z



## TSDFilms (Sep 9, 2006)

My Dad's trying to get this car sold, he just doesnt want it anymore because he doesnt have time to drive it like he'd like to. Mint condition!!! The car was either kept in a garage or under a cover for 95% of the time we had it. 4 Speed manual, K&N Air Filters, aftermarket headers and exhaust (not sure what kind) 2.6 Inline 6 Cyl... Asking 5250 OBO


----------



## my93Pathfinder (Dec 27, 2005)

Damn that car is in good condition. As good condition as it IS in, tell your dad to be ready to negotiate. You can find 70-72 240Zs in that good a shape for around the same price or less...and the 240s are more collectible/sought after. 
And if it's a 260Z...it's a 1974. 1970-1973 were the 240Zs. 1974 was the 260Z..1975-1978 were 280Zs and '79-'83 were 280ZXs. 
If the condition of the car is original and not from a restoration, I'm sure he won't get too much less for it though. Very nice.


----------



## TSDFilms (Sep 9, 2006)

yeah its a 74, I just checked with him... but anyways, theres no restoration to it its just original. so yeah thanks for the comment though!


----------



## tonyp280 (Jul 29, 2006)

74 and a half to be exact, early 74 has the thinner 240 bumpers


----------



## jessz (Mar 1, 2011)

*Very Interested.*

Please call me at 805-469-4368. My name is Jesse. :waving:


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

jessz said:


> Please call me at 805-469-4368. My name is Jesse. :waving:


you did look at the age of the original post right...

5yrs ago... if the guy still has this car chances are hes not gonna sell it...


----------



## 280zx (Jan 1, 2011)

thats a gorgeous interior


----------

